

Show HN: fuckitdb, an experimental ORM for Google Spreadsheets. - Widdershin
https://github.com/Widdershin/fuckitdb

======
Widdershin
Just a funny project I've been working on. It's fairly slow and a terrible
place to store your data, but I did use it to run the Secret Santa on
/r/longboarding. I had lots of data stored in Spreadsheets from forms, and it
worked well.

Comes with lots of handy features (from Google), like arbitrary cell
execution, automatic backup/patch control, and non guaranteed uptime.

